# Mühle News: Teutonia II Edition ZEIT



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For the readers of German weekly magazine "DIE ZEIT" MÜHLE NAUTISCHE INSTRUMENTE exclusively manufactured a Teutonia II Day-Date with a dark blue dial. This MÜHLE Teutonia "ZEIT Edition" will be only available via the ZEIT-Shop from 5 October 2017 onwards. The "ZEIT Edition" will be imited to 100 pieces.

The MÜHLE-DIE ZEIT-cooperation started in 2016. To celebrate the 70th anniversary of "DIE ZEIT" Mühle made a limited "DIE ZEIT" edition.

In addition to the dark blue dial, the Teutonia II Day/Date "Edition ZEIT" features a black croc strap and the characteristic stepped bezel of which the Teutonia models are known for.
As the name of the watch already reveals, it also displays date and day in white on black. 
The dial color of this limited edition is reminiscent of the famous Blue Hour, in which the light of the day tends to twilight, the sunray finish contributing nicely. The glossy nickel-plated hands and indexes stand out clearly from the dial and ensure a good readability. The watch, of course, comes with a display back to see the Mühle modified automatic SW 240-1.

The watch retails for €2100 here








Pic © MÜHLE Glashütte


----------



## goranilic (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstateWoodman (Dec 27, 2015)

I really like that - very nice!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Lovely!!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fred.m (Oct 12, 2017)

Very Nice


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fred.m said:


> Very Nice


Bye, bye Fred.m


----------

